# Carboy vs Demijohn



## franki1926 (May 19, 2014)

I have always used demijohns because that's all my local retailer carried. I picked up my first carboy over the weekend and I have to say I like the space it saves. My only dislikes are the narrower opening and no protection on the bottom ( do they make boots?). Anyone have any thoughts on preference ?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2014)

Sounds like you're setting it on concrete. The carboys are way stronger and thicker than a demijohn. I would set it on some lumber like a few 2x4's.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 19, 2014)

Carboys fit perfectly in a milk crate if you can find them. I have about 15 of them.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 19, 2014)

ffemt128 said:


> Carboys fit perfectly in a milk crate if you can find them. I have about 15 of them.



Yes I do the same thing ^^ and the others I have a piece of carpet that the rest sit on.


----------



## jhawk (May 19, 2014)

I use new1/2" thick rubber mudflaps on my shelves and I too am on a concrete floor. I place the carboy on the rubber when I rack from table top to floor. Whats nice about is if I do make a spill I can wash it off in the sink with my sprayer and let dry. Tractor Supply Co. sells 3'x4' thick rubber floor mats as well and can be cut down to size.


----------



## Rocky (May 20, 2014)

I have some old strips of carpeting on the floor under the carboys.


----------



## Boyd (May 24, 2014)

I use Styrofoam from my brothers recycling center. To tight to buy new stuff.

Another source would be construction sites.


----------



## 2020steve (Aug 12, 2014)

I always install a handle so much easier and safer to move. The work table in the photo has an oak box beam under it and is stronger than it looks.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 12, 2014)

Nice set up there, Steve! Do you have any other pictures? What are the crates that are holding the 16 bottles that are stacked under the bench. They look great for bottling. Where did you get them? Thanks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 12, 2014)

Steve, nice set up. I also have handles on every carboy I own.


----------



## 2020steve (Aug 12, 2014)

Rocky, 
Crates are old milk crates taken from the plastic recycling dumpster at the town dump. They hold 16 bottles each with 32 under the bench I can have 512 empties ready to go. I also use them for wine in the storage and aging room.


----------



## 2020steve (Aug 13, 2014)

*Empty Bottle Storage*

Rocky,
They do hold 16 bottles each and with 32 of them under the bench I have over 500 empties ready to go. I found all of them in the plastic recycling dumpster at the town dump. They are old milk crates and are heavy duty not like the Staples tote bins.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 13, 2014)

I have to admit that I would expect that it goes the other way (from carboy to Demi and not from demi to carboy). 

I started out by collecting 5 gallon carboys. Then I went to 54 liter Demies. I found that since one demi is about 3 carboys, I needed fewer of them thus saving space. I also found that they saved time where all I had to do is wash 1 demi instead of 3 carboys. 

Fast forward and I collected too many demies. Now I use VCSS tanks. one 300 liter tank is a little less than 6 demies and takes up even less space. This also saves time where I only have 1 tank to wash instead of 6 demies. 

I have to admit that I look at my cellar ceiling and wonder if I could cut a hole big enough to accommodate a 2,000 liter tank...


----------



## Huey (Aug 15, 2014)

2020steve said:


>



Is the amount of headspace on these carboys alright? It looks to be quite a bit more than I see recommended.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks like you have more headspace than I prefer. your really should have each one topped up at this point.


----------



## 2020steve (Aug 16, 2014)

I have been "gassing" this year right after racking with a product called PrivatE PreserveE. Maybe I am putting to much trust in a gas I can't see and a container that doesn't weigh anything when it is full.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 16, 2014)

2020steve said:


> I have been "gassing" this year right after racking with a product called PrivatE PreserveE. Maybe I am putting to much trust in a gas I can't see and a container that doesn't weigh anything when it is full.



For short term storage I would be ok with ''gassing " but longer term storage I will always recommend topping off.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 16, 2014)

As far as carboys vs demijohns - I would hate to make a mistake with a demijohn and possibly ruin 3 carboys worth of wine. 
I personally like carboys,because they are still movable (if needed) and that is still 25-30 bottles of wine per carboy.


----------

